# Which version of the Thompson Chain Bible do you recommend?



## Bookman (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm saving for a Thompson Chain Reference Genuine Leather Bible. From what little I am able to view inside each version, it seems that there are subtle differences in headings, type, etc. I would get the NASB but I have a concern that it is not the 1995 updated version. Please help with with any information or suggestions you may have. Thank you!


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 4, 2009)

If you specifically want the 1995 edition NASB, ask Kirkbride Publishers and they can get that for you.

Today, I still like the NIV for readability or KJV for comparability. Soon, they likely will come out with an ESV version, and that will be a good choice as well.


----------



## JM (Nov 4, 2009)

I ordered the following:

· Genuine Leather with Levant Grain: 1923 pages
· Publisher: Kirkbride (January 1988)
· ISBN-10: 0887071082
· ISBN-13: 978-0887071089
· Product Dimensions: 25.9 x 19.8 x 4.6 cm​
It wasn't worth the money. The leather was thin and cheap so I ordered:

· Kirvella bound: 1923 pages
· Publisher: Kirkbride Bible Company (September 2006)
· Language: English · ISBN-10: 0887075525
· ISBN-13: 978-0887075520
· Product Dimensions: 9.8 x 7.1 x 2 inches​
It's not genuine leather but it is a much better buy.

jm


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 5, 2009)

The Thompson NKJV is touted by Kirkbride as having the most complete set of chains. I have it as well as the KJV, NIV, and NASB versions.

The best bound version is the goatskin leather KJV Centennial Edition. I also have this one and it is very nice.

AMR


----------

